# b13 -engine swap question..



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

i am wondering what all has to be done or needed to do a sr20de swap into a 92 1.6 sentra i know engine,tranny,ecu but about the wirring,sensors,mounts,axels etc..the sr20 is from a nx...


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

search...... 

www.sr20deforum.com


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Good God, this question is asked so often I am amazed. Same thing was posted a couple of days ago.http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21791


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

Centurion said:


> *Good God, this question is asked so often I am amazed. Same thing was posted a couple of days ago.*


What do you need for an SR20DE swap again? j/k  

I'm actually searching for a DET front clip. Ok, so this question is asked quite frequently as well, but who, where, and how much has the best price? Who is reputable? 

The REASON I ask is because the SEARCH button is worn on my screen. I'm tired of looking on Nissanforums, B15sentra.net, Sentra.net, SR20DEforum, google, SE-R.net, and everywhere else on the web. The first 3 places I have come across that seem to have a door open to buying are www.flashoptions.com, jgycustoms, and eBay. Flashoptions.com scares me. These people already have a bad rap and they haven't been around long. JGYCustoms makes no mention of "clips" for sale. They seem to carry DET engines, trannies, and ECUs, but I'm still left with the hundreds of tiny parts to search for to complete the swap. Ebay, well, its eBay. I can either get scammed out of some money or get ripped off with some crappy motor. Besides, everytime I search the auctions there only seems to be ONE clip every 2-3 weeks going for some outrageous amount. 

The DET swap seems to be an urban legend. Everyone says it is easy to obtain a front clip as if WalMart was selling them. I have met TWO people in person that have had their GA's swapped - Jeff Body (body80) and Kevin (green200SX?) from the SR20DEforums. Both said they "knew somebody" or heard of someone who could do it for them and had it done as if it was a one time deal and went on to say that they couldn't get me a similar deal. Another name I hear tossed around frequently is Andreas Miko. Where is this guy? Does he have a store? Can I drive over in person and be a normal customer or there some secret handshake I need to learn first? 

The truth of the matter is that anyone serious enough to pony up the $$$ for the swap wouldn't ask this question without looking around. So, if anyone has been researching as madly as I have and has actually located an engine importer that can help me or at least answer my questions in English, please feel free to drop me a line at [email protected].

<rant mode off>

!!GUNARKILL!! 

Sorry for piggy-backing on your thread, but maybe, just maybe someone may come along and pass me some decent info. Perhaps you might look towards a DET swap yourself. Best of luck to you.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

what's the big freaking deal here? EVERYTHING you need to know is on this forum and sr20forum. if you want clips, go to sr20store.com, jdmengines.com, the list goes on. and if you really did google it, those would have come up. SEARCH SOME MORE. the swap really isn't that hard, i did it in 2 days, no big deal. if you still can't find anything, email or pm me and i'll send you a list of everything you'll need to do the swap. 

oh yeah, and also a front clip will be ok, but you'll still have to have tons of parts. its better to but a det, buy a wrecked se-r parts car and go from there. the det tranny won't work (AWD), the wiring harness i'm not sure but i doubt it, sensors will need to be swapped, axles are different, yada yada yada... please search some more.


----------

